# برنامج عربي 100 % - فلتر الأمان (لأمان بيتك ومنع المواقع الإباحيه نهائيا)



## عزمي حماد (13 يونيو 2010)

برنامج عربي 100 % - فلتر الأمان (لأمان بيتك ومنع المواقع الإباحيه نهائيا)


*بسم الله الرحمـــن الرحـــيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*اخواني واخواتي في الله اعضاء ومشرفين*

*صرحنا العظيم والعظمه لله *


*اهدي هذا البرنامج الى كل غيور على دينه*


*برنامج*


*((  فلتر  الامان لمنع وحجب  المواقع  الاباحيه ))*


*كلنا نعلم ان كل مكان يحتوي على كل ما هو مفيد وسيء*

*برنامجنا يحتوي على العديد من المميزات *


*مميزات البرنامج*


*1 - السيطره على أجهزة الكمبيوتر والإنترنت لوقاية الشباب من مشاهدة الممنوع .*



*2 - تستطيع التحكم في التصفح خلال الشبكة بصورة تجعلك مطمئناً *

*على سلوك أبنائك ومتابعة نشاطاتهم في إستخدام الكمبيوتر *

*3 - لمنع تشغيل واستعراض المواقع الاباحية *

*4 - يقوم البرنامج بالتأكد من مضمون الصفحات التي يتصفحها الابناء *

*5 - يسجل ماذا يفعل الاخرون في جهازك والمواقع التي تم زيارتها *

*6 - وحظر مواقع الفيروسات والإعلانات المزعجة وأيضاً حظر إستخدام الكمبيوتر **في أوقات محددة حسب ما يرى الآباء واشياء اخرى*

*7 - يقوم البرنامج بإخفاء نفسه تلقائياً عن المستخدمي حيث لا يستطيع أي مستخدم سواء كبيراً *

*ملحوظه :- البرنامج حجمه صغير جدااا لا يتجاوز 3 ميجا*

*كامل ولا يحتاج الي كراك او باتش او سيريال *

*نبدأ الشرح بإسم الله*

*شكل البرنامج بعد التحميل *




*

*




*كيفيه فك ضغط البرنامج ببرنامج الوينرار*




*

*




*وهنا يتم فك الضغط*







*شكل البرنامج بعد الفك*






























*بعد تثبيت البرنامج سوف يظهر مربع الحوار كالآتي :*






*كلمه السر الافتراضيه = admin*






*واجهه البرنامج *

*F9 للإخفاء*

*F10 للإظهار *

*1 - المواقع*
*2 - الكلمات*
*3 - البرامج*
*4 - الاوقات *
*5 - الامان*
*6 - التسجيل*

*7 - الاعدادات*
*8 - عن البرنامج*
*9 - الايقاف ( يحذر استخدام هذا الاختيار )*
*------------------------*

*1 - المواقع :*​







*1 - الايموشن : لايقاف وتشغيل الفلتر*
*---------------------------*
*2 - الكلمات*





*1 - الكلمات المحظوره :*

*

*

*2 - المواقع المحظوره :*

*

*
*--------------------*
*3 - البرامج المحظوره*





*---------------------*
*4 - تحديد أوقات غلــق الجهاز*




*-----------------*
*5 - الأمــــان*




*-----------------------*
*6 - التسجيــــل*




*-----------------*
*7 - الإعدادات*



*------------------*
*8 - عن البرنــامج*




*----------------*
*9 - إيقـــــاف*





*تحميل البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/F1rWy3VX/Golden_Filter_11.html



يحذر استخدام هذا الاختيار*
*حيث انه يعمل ايقاف كامل للبرنامج*
*---------------------*​*نسألكم الدعاء لكل من ساهم فى العمل فى البرنامج** سواء كلا*
*من برمج وصمم البرنامج أو شرحه او ساعد فى نشره*​
*من فضلك : شاركنا الثواب في نشر البرنامج لتعم الفائده علينا جميعا رجاءً لكل من شاهد البرنامج واحس بفائدته وبعظمة فكرته لاتبخل برد يجعل الموضوع فى المقدمه

البرنامج منقول من أحد المواقع المحترمة
*​


----------



## سيدالمصري (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل 1980 (23 يونيو 2010)

جارى التحميل

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## سيدالمصري (23 يونيو 2010)

عزيزي رابط التحميل غير فعال معي برجاء وضع سريع التفعيل جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 يونيو 2010)

*رابط جديد*

تكرم يا اخي سيد المصري وعلشان خاطرك رفعتة على الرابط التالي :


http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php

مع تحياتي لك
​


----------



## abedodeh (24 يونيو 2010)

والاقوى من هذا البرنامج تذكر قول الله عز وجل 
*{وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى. فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى} 


تعرض لنا هذه الآية العلاج الناجع لكل من قادته نفسه يوما إلى المعصية، ويتمثل هذا العلاج في علاجين ناجحين: الخوف من الله عز وجل، ومخالفة الهوى. فإن الذي يخاف مقام ربه لا يقدم على معصية ، فإذا أقدم عليها بحكم ضعفه البشري قاده خوف هذا المقام الجليل إلى الندم والاستغفار والتوبة. والهوى هو الدافع القوي لكل طغيان، وكل معصية .. وقل أن يؤتى الإنسان إلا من قبل الهوى . فالجهل سهل علاجه. ولكن الهوى بعد العلم هو آفة النفس التي تحتاج إلى جهاد شاق طويل الأمد لعلاجها. والخوف من الله هو الحاجز الصلب أمام دفعات الهوى العنيفة .. ومن ثم يجمع بينهما السياق القرآني في آية واحدة . فالذي يتحدث هنا هو خالق هذه النفس العليم بدائها، الخبير بدوائها.*​


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 يونيو 2010)

طبعا يا اخي ان الله اقوى من كل شيء
ولكن واجبنا أن نحذر ونعمل ما نستطيع
تحياتي لك
​


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zm_zoom67 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك.........


----------



## elpop_20902000 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششكور يا باشا على المجهود


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/F1rWy3VX/Golden_Filter_11.html
مش شغال


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ليت ترفعه تاني استاذنا الكبير عزمي حماد


----------



## mostafa afify (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر البدوي (4 مايو 2014)

يا شباب كل الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء من الذين شكروا الاخ صاحب البرنامج أن يتكرموا ويرفعوه على المنتدى مباشرة والشكر للجميع


----------

